# Game #5 (11/7): Minnesota Timberwolves @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Minnesota Timberwolves (2-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-1)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Tuesday, November 7th
Time: 7:30 pm


 
 Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M.James </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Davis </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Hassell </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Garnett </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Blount </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> RPG *7* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.8* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *23.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *1*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C.Smith </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Jaric </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.Griffin </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Hudson </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Foye </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.8*</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">-</td> <td><nobr>3-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>106.0</td> <td>96.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+10.0</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>89.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>*3*</td> <td>*1*</td> <td>*.750*</td> <td class="sortcell">*1*</td> <td><nobr>*2-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-0*</nobr></td> <td>*110.8*</td> <td>*108.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+2.5*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-1*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>.750</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td>96.5</td> <td>91.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>.750</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>3-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>104.0</td> <td>101.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.0</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>.500</td> <td class="sortcell">2</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-0</nobr></td> <td>94.0</td> <td>99.0</td> <td class="redfont">-5.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*Minnesota*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*2*</td> <td>*2*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td class="sortcell">*2*</td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-1*</nobr></td> <td>*92.8*</td> <td>*93.3*</td> <td class="redfont">*-0.5*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-2*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>.500</td> <td class="sortcell">2</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>89.0</td> <td>91.3</td> <td class="redfont">-2.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>.500</td> <td class="sortcell">2</td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>102.3</td> <td class="redfont">-5.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>.333</td> <td class="sortcell">2 ½</td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>111.7</td> <td>109.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>.333</td> <td class="sortcell">2 ½</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>98.0</td> <td>93.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>.333</td> <td class="sortcell">2 ½</td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>98.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>.250</td> <td class="sortcell">3</td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td>107.5</td> <td>110.0</td> <td class="redfont">-2.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">3</td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>102.0</td> <td>104.0</td> <td class="redfont">-2.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">3 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-2</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>103.7</td> <td class="redfont">-13.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-3</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
*
Upcoming Games*​ 
November 8th - @







 - KCAL

November 10th - vs.







- FSN

November 12th - vs.







- FSN

November 17th - vs.







- FSN

November 19th - vs.







- ESPN

November 21st - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I say we beat the crap out of em so that KG will know which team is better and decide then  lol... JK JK JK!!!

Dont go back to that please!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How the **** is utah 4-0... stupid carlos boozer, + or - 10 games before he gets injuried?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Hopefully, the Lakers can bounce back from that horrible lose in Seattle.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Im fond of the Wolves, but we need to blow the living crap out of them.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> How the **** is utah 4-0... stupid carlos boozer, + or - 10 games before he gets injuried?


 :clown:


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> :clown:


you twak, go away. :clown:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> you twak, go away. :clown:



:biggrin: I come in peace. The lakers have been playing amazing. Odom/Kobe duo will be the strongest yet this year.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> :biggrin: I come in peace. The lakers have been playing amazing. Odom/Kobe duo will be the strongest yet this year.


I'm just messing. I love AK-47. Gun or Basketball, it don't matta!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> I'm just messing. I love AK-47. Gun or Basketball, it don't matta!


hahha, ya me too. The lakers, hornets, and jazz are on top of the west while dallas is at the bottom? Crazy stuff happening this season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

maybe if we keep playing "kobe just passes the basketball" basketball and lamar and walton bust out...we win...big...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> maybe if we keep playing "kobe just passes the basketball" basketball and lamar and walton bust out...we win...big...


You are delusional. 


We should win this one, the Wolves on a back to back after the Kings, we should be alittle mad and irritated. 

Will be a very tough game though if KG guards odom. He always contains odom basically shutting him down most times. 

Kobe not even close to being in shape will get harrassed by Hassel. 

Gonna need our depth to come through which they should in a close win.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers are going to dominate in points in the paint, but Minnesota's ability to hit the 3 will keep them in the game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If we just attack attack attack and get Garnett in foul trouble, theres nothing they can do.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers should take this one +10 points even without Kwame. 

Wolves are coming from a back to back and plus it's at home.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think its going to come down to the "Will the Lakers have a set rotation tonight?"

Since Phil has returned the rotation Rambis was using (Which was working), is no longer the rotation we see on the Floor. If we run with Cook at center, and Vlad at PF vs the Wolves for any length of time, that will automatically put the lakers at a horrific disadvantage.

Another question will be if Bynum goes off for 13 and 4, while playing good defense in the first quarter.. Will he get to see any playing time at all after that?

I dont question the Zen master normally, but that seattle game was some of the poorest coaching Ive seen him do since he resigned. I hope I never see that bad of a rotation until the preseason next season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Kobe will start to have a rythmn going, and his shots will start to go down with more consistency.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Side Note: i heard that kwame is coming back on friday...anyone else here that??


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If they win tonight, I'm not going to accept the win unless they hold the Wolves to under 85 points!

108 points allowed is damn near Suns so called 'Defense'

Plus. START RONNY!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Start Ronny because Garnett is going to eat both Odom and especially Bynum Alive!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We can beat this team handidly. However, I have learned to never underestimate KG. Focus and dominate, that should be all it takes.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing KG vs Bynum. Hopefully the kid won't foul out too fast.  

Lakers need to play some grind-ball, keep going inside and driving to the basket. *If* they can do that, they can win tonight. 

...and stop all these :curse: turnovers...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers need to pound the ball inside, only shot blocking presence they have is Garnett. Lamar needs to play like he did the first three games of the season. Go showtime!


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Side Note: i heard that kwame is coming back on friday...anyone else here that??


I didn't here that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The One said:


> Start Ronny because Garnett is going to eat both Odom and especially Bynum Alive!


KG can't "eat" anyone on the Lakers's frontcourt "alive".

I say Lakers by 15.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers by 7 early. Bynum looking good as well as Walton. Bynum blocked a shot and changed 2 others protecting the basket nicely. 

Odom gonna struggle to get free tnoight KG is sticking him already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice play Kobe!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

live updates would be awsome!

first time in two years I can't watch all the laker games. it's killing me.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

By reading the boxscore, although the Lakers are winning by 5, they have freaking 7 turnovers in the 1st quarter? WTF. Thats got to stop.

We are lucky that we are winning right now cause the Timberwolves are ice cold 5-18 from the field.
We got to stop turning it over because once the Timberwolves gets back into rhythm, we are going to lose...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Turnovers are gonna be our death. Too many stupid passes. Bynum playing well though on both ends. 8 and 7 already.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

14 pts lead, look good right now


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We got it all working now up 14. Bynum is working the boards nicely with 10 already , Walton is playing terrific as well. Kobe dropping dimes. 

Holding the Wolves to 1 shot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Halftime highlights:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

From what I see, we are doing great today :banana: :banana:

No one is doing amazing well, yet we have a big lead... i like that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers ball movement has been spectacular.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum controlling the game on both ends. Great block by the young big fella. 

On another note, the Wolves Suck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

TWolves = no talent *** clowns


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You can't say *** now? Errrr....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if we played any other team we would be losing lol


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Other then all those turnovers, Kobe is playing great now. Silky smooth and effortless.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WTF is smush ****ing parker still our point gaurd...trade him or drop him


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Smush making dumb decision with the ball and can't knock down his open shots. We're not getting rebounds either on the defensive end, Wolves only down 4 now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pg play has been just dreadful, turnovers and dumb shots flying all over the place. PJ again with questionable lineups

Smush is just terrible nothing else to say. 

Gotta suck it up and win this game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Smush just redeemed himself with that 3. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great game by Bynum, from what I saw.. just got home and saw the fourth quarter.. someone else can post a boxscore.. 

93-86 with like 45 sec left


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

bynum is fun to watch


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never seen a team have so many careless TO's in a half the way the Lakers have done tonight. I guess if you can still win then that says something.

BTW, damn is Bynum a stud. The real deal for sure.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum saved our bacon tonight. he was everywhere. The impressive thing is he's doing it in short minutes. 

The strides he's made are stunning really.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very impressed with Bynum. He was a beast. :clap:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we can stabalize our pg play which is the real strain on our roster we're gonna stun some teams. 

Turnovers are gonna be our downfall.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who was it that posted that Bynum will get "eaten alive" by KG?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum is kinda like a young Shaq who can shoot FTs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrew Bynum... :clap: :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

Nice to see Lamar bounce back from a bad game and a pretty bad start to this one to finish with a solid contribution. And I can't say enough about Kobe's mindsight and the way he has committed to sharing the basketball.

Way to go Lakers! We just need to work on hanging on to big leads.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brandon Roy is out for tomorrow's game...

LINK


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think Bynum is much like shaq at all though.

Shaq was a lot more athletic compared to bynum. Early on, shaq had the best agility of any big man in his era and could perform lightning fast spin moves.

Bynum to me plays like a fat Hakeem on offensive end. Bynum has nice moves and can shoot well in the post (not just dunk). Defensively I don't think he will ever be great, but he can be above average.

As Bynum develops more head fakes and body fakes, he will be very hard to stop from scoring.

Something he does better then most big men in the league already is catch the ball. His hands are like magnets and just pull everything in.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't watch the game so I can't comment on anything, but it sounds like there was good ball movement. Luke looks like he wants that contract. 

It's always nice when your big man can knock down free throws. I'm hoping that Drew's play motivates Mihm and Kwame since we can't expect Drew to log that many minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum reminds me of the old Kareem. The young kareem was much more athletic the older kareem the 80's kareem and Bynum are very similar in styles. Soft touch, not real strong but agile, great passers, solid on defense. 

If he can continue to work on his body and his game he has a chance to be an elite center along the lines of Yao.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrew is now averaging 13.0ppg and 7.6rpg...solid!

Luke Walton: 14.0ppg, 5.8rpg, 3.8apg
Lamar Odom: 22.0ppg, 8.4rpg, 5.8apg
Kobe Bryant: 18.3ppg, 4.0rpg, 7.0apg


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Besides some mind boggling TOs, Lakers played a very nice game. Shared the ball beautifully, and I think that was mainly because Kobe was feeling (and looking) much better physically. He wasn't stalling the offense nearly as much as his first two games back. Odom had a pretty average game, but came through towards the end thankfully. Bynum was the player of the game, _again_, with 20, 14 and 3 blocks. I mean, is this kid for real or what? 19 years old too? I mean, he's by no means as good as many of the players he has been compared to at 19 (Duncan, Shaq), but can he be an elite center in this league? I really don't see why not. I'm just hoping this isn't a fluke, hate getting my hopes dashed like they were earlier last season when Smush was balling for those first 4 games. 

Speaking of Smush....wow, dude is playing like garbage right now. Farmar's going to take away his lunch money soon enough.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Bynum has been impressive this whole season. He's a lot better than I thought he'd be this season.

Avatar check! Kwame better step his game up if he wants the starting spot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> Speaking of Smush....wow, dude is playing like garbage right now. Farmar's going to take away his lunch money soon enough.


...not if he plays like he did tonight.

I hate to say it, but tonight was the first night when Smush actually looked better than Jordan...and Smush looked awful. No worries though, he has plenty of time to learn.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

5 players in double figures? Nice. Kobe with good efficiency with only 7 shots.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope Kobe can get his rust off soon. Unfortunately I doubt it will be anytime soon. I'll say 4 weeks or so.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Kobe needs to keep his big brother mentality. 

I'LL FEED MY HUNGRY BROTHERS!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Eternal said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_57_minlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Thanx, I browsed alots tabs so when I heard a small voice I was like wtf? where is it from haha And I remember the half time hightlight :clap: :cheers: 

And we get another win today, coooool! Lets keep it up!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> Bynum was the player of the game, _again_, with 20, 14 and 3 blocks. I mean, is this kid for real or what? 19 years old too? I mean, he's by no means as good as many of the players he has been compared to at 19 (Duncan, Shaq), but can he be an elite center in this league? I really don't see why not.


There is something to be said for a big kid with his height, length and agility who can actually play the game of basketball, and is willing to learn and work hard day in and day out. It's really fun to see Andrew grow the way he has. If his year 2 to year 3 improvement is as great as it has been year 1 to year 2, and so on for the years following, the Lakers have a really good player on their hands. 

He is a new 19, and in 5 regular season games, he has already had more big games than I thought he'd have all season. You know Kareem is just proud as hell of young Andrew at this point. They need to stay together, obviously they work well together.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> I hope Kobe can get his rust off soon. Unfortunately I doubt it will be anytime soon. I'll say 4 weeks or so.


I think its gonna take about 6 weeks maybe even 8 before he's the athletic Kobe again.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That was a great game! I got excited everytime Bynum blocked a shot, got a rebound, or even made a free throw. I was like "Dang! The kid made a free throw!!" You know it's a good sign when your center is at the free throw line and you don't squirm when he releases the ball. Smush in the other hand, is a different story. He's only gonna get better the more games he has under his belt.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good game. Lakers played defense for the first time this season. Turnovers have to stop. With the kind of unselfish play the LakeShow has been using, there will be a lot of turnovers, and a lot of easy baskets. We gotta keep those turnovers as low as possible, there are still way too many.

Bynum had a monster night. I found myself shouting, "GIVE IT TO BYNUM!" at times. I think he could have had even more points if we were better at getting the ball in the post. He is a good passer too so that is something that should be utilized.

Farmar had his worst game of the season. Its still early and he's a rook so nights like those are bound to happen. Live and learn.

Luke looked good again. He does everything now.


----------

